

Ask HN: How to create your own Wave server? - invisible

Upon reading briefly through the draft of Wave's protocol, it's apparent that XMPP Core is used for the server/proxy.  I am a bit unfamiliar with XMPP, so I had a few unanswered questions.<p>Their protocol uses some custom iq/request, iq/delta, iq/error, etc. XML markups.  What I'm interested in doing is setting up my own Wave server (independent of a client) and see if I can get a working system out of the draft.<p>So, does anyone have a good starting point for this project?  I thought about djabberd (as it self-proclaims itself as extensible): http://www.danga.com/djabberd/
======
drawkbox
I always start with the standards. Typically you will find that engineering
protocols are more simple than you think. But when there are lots of solutions
it starts to cloud it.

<http://xmpp.org/rfcs/>

Check the bottom of : <http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3920.txt>

If you like to look at full products using the standard take a look at
OpenFire; <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openfire>

It has most of the standards implemented and is open.

Then when you want to whip out a prototype in a few hours or minutes dig in
with some python: <http://xmpppy.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
ieatpaste
I second OpenFire, though it has an annoying LGPL license. Ideally, a sub-
protocol can be written for Wave as a subset of the IM/XMPP Transfer plugin.

------
grandalf
Check this out:

<http://github.com/JackDanger/wave/tree/master>

~~~
invisible
That looks like it's just a client for Wave. That can be pretty much anything
(just has to interface with XMPP). The tricky part is having the server
store+forward (if the client is online) each action sent by the other servers.

~~~
grandalf
isn't that part of regular XMPP?

